# Looking for PAUL ELLIS



## Denis Picot (Sep 2, 2008)

Went to school in Jersey C.I. with Paul Ellis. He had a younger brother Chris ( Chippie ).
Paul went to Warsash, joined Port LIne and became a Mate I believe. He then joined China Steam Nav and became a Master. Last seen lounging around his yaght and boarding house in Jersey in about 1972. Anyone have any news 
Thanks, Denis.


----------



## Enri (Jun 24, 2008)

Not sure if its the same guy, but theres a Paul Ellis sailing with P&O ferries out of Dover.
Enri


----------



## james killen (Sep 22, 2009)

Paul Ellis - a serious boozing companion - was at Warsash and went up for Masters in July 1966....I think! I also think he took a short trip on a small tanker in order to to rectify the unballance in his bank account prior to getting down to some serious study.
Have not seen or hear anything about him since 1966!

Rgds.

J.Killen


----------



## Denis Picot (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Guys for that info. James Killen. you must have the right bloke as what you say fits his identi-kit. He must be about 74 yrs old now, one year older than yours truly. However, will keep lookin'. 
Thanks again,
Regards,
Denis Picot.


----------

